# 3.5mm Jack Solder Help



## jmotion (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

Someone stepped on my monitor headset and broke off the 3.5mm plug. Instead of dumping the headset, i thought i would buy a new plug and solder it on. I went to Radioshack and picked-up:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...-jack-solder-help-plug_blank_edited.jpg?stc=1

The guy working said it was pretty easy to do, and i got to work on it that evening. I got the left coil going to one side and the right to the opposite. I ran into an issue of the solder not sticking to the two connectors. I also found it odd that a stereo headset had a left ear, right ear, but no ground cable to solder the main part of the new jack either. After struggling for some time, i got a pretty ghetto connection going:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...ck-solder-help-plug_soldered_edited.jpg?stc=1

It doesn't work, and i have no idea why. i don't get any sound at all when tested. please let me know if you need any additional information or pictures. btw, sorry about pic quality, but the phone is my best camera. 


Thank you for taking interest and any feedback is helpful.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

That long center lead with the crimps is ground.


----------



## jmotion (Nov 21, 2009)

oh sorry, i should have been more clear. the headset itself only seems to have a left and right lead. i could not find any sort of ground wire on it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you sure its a stereo headset? There has to be a third wire if it is. May be a fine braid or possibly could look like a very fine thread.


----------



## jmotion (Nov 21, 2009)

i know they're stereo. the monitor system is only setup for the left side, so i only hear everything through the left ear speaker while i play. 

i clipped off the old 3.5mm jack and only found the two wires coming out of the two cables leading to the individual ears. i'm not too familiar with the way headphones are setup, where would i look more specifically for the third ground wire? would it possibly be integrated into one or both?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> the monitor system is only setup for the left side, so i only hear everything through the left ear speaker while i play.


What is this 'monitor system'? Are you talking call center?

Tell me about the inner and outer sheaths of the cable. 
What colours are the inner insulation? Is the outer sheath round and plain, or do you see two individual conductors? Post a 'clear' pic from a flash camera if you can. Also a pic of the old pluc with the solder points exposed.


----------



## jmotion (Nov 21, 2009)

no, the monitor's are the speakers/amps on stage that are adjusted for the band to hear. they all run through a mono system that is setup for the left side, so that's all i hear when i plug in stereo headphones to an output in the stage floor. as that more clear?

alright, i have a new development. i clipped off the wires and really dug into them. it turns out they both have:

white thread
a red or blue wire
copper wire

i'm assuming the red or blue correspond to the side, and the copper wiring in both is for the ground cable? i included a few pictures. let me know if you need any more photos.

thanks for your help so far


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

That sounds likely. It would be reasonable to have shielding on each channel. Are the red and blue actual insulated conductors?


----------



## jmotion (Nov 21, 2009)

well the red and blue are insulated, but the grounding copper wire is inside with it. both are surrounded by some thread.

i clipped and separated the colored from the copper on both ends of the wire. i cut off the threads to the best of my ability. should i solder both grounding copper wires to the main part of the connector and then the red and blue to opposing sides?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It's fairly common in audio cables to have a grounded shield around each signal conductor. The thread is most likely simply for strength.


----------



## jmotion (Nov 21, 2009)

alright, well should i solder both grounding copper wires to the main part of the connector and then the red and blue to opposing sides?


----------

